# 200-amp meter box, dual loads??



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

One supplier suggested this. I'm running it by the inspector now, but it still wouldn't solve the neutral problem.

http://www.nsiindustries.com/catalog/nsiproducts/connectors/transformer-lugs/ts250-2


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

https://www.cesco.com/Milbank-K4977...ector-6-AWG-350-KCMIL-12-1-0-AWG-Tap/p2035987
https://www.cesco.com/resources/pdf_455/ID-SPE-v1-784572274365_SS.pdf


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

HackWork said:


> https://www.cesco.com/Milbank-K4977...ector-6-AWG-350-KCMIL-12-1-0-AWG-Tap/p2035987
> https://www.cesco.com/resources/pdf_455/ID-SPE-v1-784572274365_SS.pdf



That could work. Awesome. I'll run it by my guy. THX


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

2 questions for my own curiosity.

Why do you want to replace the meter base? Will the lug adapters I posted work on the old meter base?

How much current you looking to feed the garage with? Those lugs are good for 1/0 which is 150A, but that additional load might be too much for the service if the inspector asks for a load calc.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

The meter is on a pole, where the car gets parked. The tap is for a 50-amp breaker & EV charging outlet on the pole. The job is a 1.5 hr drive, 1-way, and I'm working so far from pictures. Not sure what brand the meter box is. POCOs around here require horn bypass, and with some brands, the part that this would replace includes the horns (not so with milbank, where the horn is part of the clamp base. I won't know about the existing meter box until I get to the job, so I'm going to bring a Milbank with me, with this kit. Expect the worst.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I see. 

Those lug adapters with a new meter base should work just fine. They're genuine Milbank parts and UL listed for use in the way you intend to use them, so I can't see an issue.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Job went away. Couldn't get a permit, because the location was in front of an illegal (not a) parking spot.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

mikewillnot said:


> Job went away. Couldn't get a permit, because the location was in front of an illegal (not a) parking spot.


So there can never be work done on this building? How is it the building's fault?


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> So there can never be work done on this building? How is it the building's fault?



The intended work (i.e. "location") was on a pole at the edge of the road in front of the home. 

We found a work-around.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Yet another reason to NEVER PULL PERMITS!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> Yet another reason to NEVER PULL PERMITS!


Doing a service change and adding a circuit.

The city wanted fully drawn plans for the circuit. I said "Then I am just doing a service change".

Why on earth do you need a full set of plans (3 copies) for adding a single circuit with one receptacle?

Yet another reason to skip the permits.


----------

